
Lyft may also suspend services in CA due to AB5 - catsarebetter
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/12/lyft-president-says-it-may-have-to-suspend-service-in-california.html
======
vondur
I wonder if people will go back to Cabs or complain to their local
politicians? I’ve never used any ride service, but I can see how they’d be
useful.

~~~
gamblor956
It depends on whether Proposition 22 passes in November. Prop 22 would create
exemptions from AB5 for "rideshare" and delivery service drivers.

It contains a lot of the things that Uber and Lyft should have been doing from
the beginning, like minimum earnings, healthcare subsidies, workers comp
insurance, etc., that the would be required to do/provide under AB5.

~~~
solidsnack9000
They are things Lyft and Uber could have done, if there were not a kind of no-
man's land between "employee" and "independent contractor". Maybe they could
have tried to offer some of them by helping contractors form a professional
association that brokered the healthcare and insurance and even contributed
towards minimum earnings, and then lowering their commission -- but directly
offering benefits basically forces you to make people W-2.

------
EricE
What's been really fun to watch is the collateral damage of AB5 - set out with
malicious intent to "punish" Uber and Lyft and it also managed to take out all
the independent journalists and writers too.

Many who are unabashedly liberal and were in support of AB5 until it took the
legs out from under them too.

Serves them right.

------
donor20
I'm curious if this ruling also impacts things like instacart and other
delivery services?

~~~
catsarebetter
As a former ic employee, this intrigues me more than Uber and Lyft.

But tbh theyre pretty different companies, esp. bc in some niches, IC is
almost classified as an essential service, so I think IC has a little bit more
leverage.

------
DeonPenny
Thousands loose their job during a recession. But at least a election is
coming up

